# organic skincare



## AnaNY (May 10, 2016)

I'm looking for anti-wrinkle cosmetics for mature skin. (Earlier, I used Omorovicz cosmetics but probably it is no longer good for me). Are anyone use some organic cosmetics like these and can share your opinion?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 10, 2016)

I moved this to Skin & Bodycare and renamed the thread subject to be more specific, because you're asking about skincare and not makeup (the Recommendations section is for makeup).

I have never heard of the brand you linked to, and I dislike that there is no ingredient list for products on that site (I think ALL brands should put ingredient lists for their products online). Personally, I think natural and organic are not always better. You can have allergic reactions to natural and organic ingredients just as you can to synthetic ones. And sometimes, they just plain don't work. Mileage varies, of course.

Anyway, look for products with retinol (Vitamin A) or retinoids; they're long-proven anti-aging ingredients. Even plant-sourced/derived ones exist, and they're not supposed to leave your skin sun-sensitive, either.


----------



## AnaNY (May 11, 2016)

Ok, retinol. Thank you for your answer.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (May 30, 2016)

What all have you tried?  Have you tried coconut oil? I use Ora's Amazing Herbal Nightly Face Oil Serum and alternate with coconut oil.  It has some anti-aging properties but I don't use an anti-aging cream yet.


----------



## angela11 (Sep 14, 2016)

Have anyone heard about the Malu Wilz cosmetics? I heard some positive experience about their skin care, it is pure nature collection..


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 20, 2016)

Here is the link: Omorovicza Cleansing Foam - Omorovicza I think it is Hungarian.


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 20, 2016)

Never heard of Malu Wilz - where is it made?


----------



## Skincare addict (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi there, I do agree with Shelleygrrl. Often pure and natural isn't all they is seems and can cause reactions also. However, if you are intent on trying something as natural as possible I would recommend using TataHarper. You can buy a really good value day care sample set on net-a-porter.com which means you can sample before you invest.
Also look at Caroline Hiron's website for great advice on anti-aging products


----------



## ThompsonCook (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm using this one Gentle Exfoliating Cleanser with Orange Extract.


----------



## cutiemushroom (Mar 20, 2017)

Maybe try Rosehip oil?


----------



## Basilik (Apr 25, 2017)

I use Spanish cosmetics. Unani is my favourite. It has two anti-aging lines: Il-luminate and Time Cut. I also tried several products from another famous Spanish organic brand - Naobay. They are wonderful and effective and have ecocert certification.


----------



## keithmack (Aug 17, 2017)

I have used Aurume Skincare Elements products  for years now, and I will never use anything else again! Compare their  ingredient label with any other products and you will be amazed at the  amount of certified organic ingredients and clinically proven compounds  they use in their formulas! Nothing else even comes close!


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 25, 2017)

Your choice should be somewhat enhanced with anti-wrinkle features. The cream should contain vitamin E, alpha retinol, vitamin C and other ingredients that make the cream richer in vitamins


----------



## Addie11 (Jan 17, 2018)

I’ve emptied a bottle of Kremotex only because it was so expensive I didn’t want to waste it. I didn’t notice any improvement only so much greasing and extra large zits popping all over my skin.


----------



## Mariel (Mar 28, 2018)

Organic is the best for your health and your skin!


----------



## maria.smith18782 (Jul 12, 2018)

I usually use normal cosmetics as normal but last few months I tried to use different organic cosmetics and finally now I settle with one organic vegan cosmetics (https://virginic.com) and that is awesome. I love it


----------

